# Slow computer and two avp.exe?



## lilly666 (Nov 8, 2008)

My computer has been really slow lately so I looked on the task manager and saw two avp.exe processes. One was under the username and the other was SYSTEM. I've read on the internet that there is a virus going round under the name of avp.exe, but I wasn't sure if this was true.

Here's an HJT log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 00:13:13, on 08/11/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16735)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\MouseWare\system\em_exec.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ROYALM~1\SMARTS~1\BINARY\STRAY.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Topcom Webtalker 100\CmSkype.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband Wireless\Wireless Manager.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0\avp.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\wcescomm.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\rapimgr.exe
C:\Program Files\IVT Corporation\BlueSoleil\BlueSoleil.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\IMApp.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband Wireless\ndis_events.exe
C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband Wireless\AffinegyService.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0\avp.exe
C:\Program Files\IVT Corporation\BlueSoleil\BTNtService.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\WinPcap\rpcapd.exe
C:\Program Files\AVerTV\QuickTV.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\PAStiSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqimzone.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\IncrediGames\Mahjong Garden Deluxe\Launch.exe
C:\Program Files\IncrediGames\Mahjong Garden Deluxe\Mahjong Garden Deluxe.exe
C:\Program Files\IncrediGames\Mahjong Garden Deluxe\Mahjong Garden Deluxe.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\IncMail.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Jayne\My Documents\Alyssia\HijackThis.exe
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = file://C:\DOCUME~1\Jayne\LOCALS~1\Temp\sp.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = file://C:\DOCUME~1\Jayne\LOCALS~1\Temp\sp.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,HomeOldSP = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,HomeOldSP = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {2358D038-76A7-431B-ACAD-3AED1EEFB46E} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\bkoai.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\4.1.805.4472\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {CFE15135-C591-4000-A55E-A50E5F9F82BC} - C:\Program Files\Video Add-on\isfmdl.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: EpsonToolBandKicker Class - {E99421FB-68DD-40F0-B4AC-B7027CAE2F1A} - C:\Program Files\EPSON\EPSON Web-To-Page\EPSON Web-To-Page.dll
O3 - Toolbar: EPSON Web-To-Page - {EE5D279F-081B-4404-994D-C6B60AAEBA6D} - C:\Program Files\EPSON\EPSON Web-To-Page\EPSON Web-To-Page.dll
O3 - Toolbar: IE Custom Tools - {23ED2206-856D-461A-BBCF-1C2466AC5AE3} - C:\Program Files\Video Add-on\ictmdl.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [zBrowser Launcher] C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Utility] Logi_MwX.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Update Machine] Winregs32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Windows Updater] winupdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WindowsRegKey update] winsys.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus Photo RX420 Series] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_FATI9CE.EXE /P31 "EPSON Stylus Photo RX420 Series" /O6 "USB002" /M "Stylus Photo RX420"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Isass] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Isass.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Anti] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Isass.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSC Service Utility] C:\Program Files\SSC Service Utility\ssc_serv.exe /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Security iGuard] C:\Program Files\Security iGuard\Security iGuard.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OLP-Tray] C:\PROGRA~1\ROYALM~1\SMARTS~1\BINARY\STRAY.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sony Ericsson PC Suite] "C:\Program Files\Sony Ericsson\Mobile2\Application Launcher\Application Launcher.exe" /startoptions
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CmSkype] "C:\Program Files\Topcom Webtalker 100\CmSkype.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [elz] C:\WINDOWS\system32\elz.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Wireless Manager] "C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband Wireless\Wireless Manager.exe" startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVP] "C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0\avp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Microsoft Update Machine] Winregs32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Microsoft Windows Updater] winupdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [WindowsRegKey update] winsys.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Isass] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Isass.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Anti] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Isass.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [elz] C:\WINDOWS\system32\elz.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IncrediMail] C:\Program Files\IncrediMail\bin\IncMail.exe /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Microsoft Windows Updater] winupdate.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Microsoft Update Machine] Winregs32.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WindowsRegKey update] winsys.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RealPlayer] "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\realplay.exe" /RunUPGToolCommandReBoot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Magentic] C:\PROGRA~1\Magentic\bin\Magentic.exe /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Twistingo.exe] C:\DOCUME~1\Jayne\MYDOCU~1\MYRECE~1\TWISTI~1.EXE /r
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [H/PC Connection Agent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\wcescomm.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [kdx] C:\Program Files\KHost.exe -all
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Policies\Explorer\Run: [start] C:\Program Files\Video Add-on\isfmntr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Policies\Explorer\Run: [some] C:\Program Files\Video Add-on\icthis.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Policies\Explorer\Run: [smile] C:\Program Files\Applications\wcs.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-2106517767-2626759393-3993469562-1014\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-2106517767-2626759393-3993469562-1014\..\RunOnce: [NeroHomeFirstStart] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMFirstStart.exe (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [WindowsRegKey update] winsys.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Startup: Screen Saver Control.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\FSScrCtl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: BlueSoleil.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Image Zone Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LDMConf.exe
O4 - Global Startup: QuickTV.lnk = C:\Program Files\AVerTV\QuickTV.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Add animation to IncrediMail Style Box - C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\resources\WebMenuImg.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Anti-Banner - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0\ie_banner_deny.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\MSOffice\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Web Anti-Virus statistics - {1F460357-8A94-4D71-9CA3-AA4ACF32ED8E} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0\SCIEPlgn.dll
O9 - Extra button: Create Mobile Favorite - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Create Mobile Favorite... - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {9239E4EC-C9A6-11D2-A844-00C04F68D538} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\MSOffice\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: Microsoft AntiSpyware helper - {F9CA92F1-9290-404D-92C8-71D5D9B32F6F} - (no file) (HKCU)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Microsoft AntiSpyware helper - {F9CA92F1-9290-404D-92C8-71D5D9B32F6F} - (no file) (HKCU)
O16 - DPF: {10003000-1000-0000-1000-000000000000} - ms-its:mhtml:file://C:\foo.mht!http://dl.ad-ware.cc/1Lw3uO9GaBX66I070i9wFsQ.chm::/on-line.exe
O16 - DPF: {11111111-1111-1111-1111-111111111123} - ms-its:mhtml:file://cexist.mht!http://crdrcr.com/chms.chm::/a.exe
O16 - DPF: {15AD4789-CDB4-47E1-A9DA-992EE8E6BAD6} - http://static.windupdates.com/cab/CDTInc/ie/bridge-c46.cab
O16 - DPF: {15AD6789-CDB4-47E1-A9DA-992EE8E6BAD6} - http://static.windupdates.com/cab/6247971CanadaInc/ie/bridge-c18.cab
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/ei/SmileyCentralInitialSetup1.0.0.8.cab
O16 - DPF: {1F2F4C9E-6F09-47BC-970D-3C54734667FE} - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/LSSupCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {26CBF141-7D0F-46E1-AA06-718958B6E4D2} - http://download.ebay.com/turbo_lister/UK/install.cab
O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616} (DivXBrowserPlugin Object) - http://download.divx.com/player/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {6A344D34-5231-452A-8A57-D064AC9B7862} - https://webdl.symantec.com/activex/symdlmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {B020B534-4AA2-4B99-BD6D-5F6EE286DF5C} - https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/248/546...img/operations/symbizpr/xcontrol/SymDlBrg.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {C606BA60-AB76-48B6-96A7-2C4D5C386F70} (PreQualifier Class) - http://www.blueyonder.co.uk/assets/tool/files/MotivePreQual.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {D4323BF2-006A-4440-A2F5-27E3E7AB25F8} (Virtools WebPlayer Class) - http://a532.g.akamai.net/f/532/6712....akamai.com/6712/player/install/installer.exe
O18 - Filter hijack: text/html - {7149B6C4-C6AD-40BA-B12A-C0B7BF4B2B04} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\bkoai.dll
O18 - Filter: text/plain - {7149B6C4-C6AD-40BA-B12A-C0B7BF4B2B04} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\bkoai.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\KASPER~1\KASPER~1.0\adialhk.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: benzaldoxime - {a6d478c6-7961-4fe9-be4b-e621dd640112} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nczupfw.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AffinegyService - Affinegy LLC - C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband Wireless\AffinegyService.exe
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0 (AVP) - Kaspersky Lab - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0\avp.exe
O23 - Service: BlueSoleil Hid Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\IVT Corporation\BlueSoleil\BTNtService.exe
O23 - Service: Print Spooler Service (ejeiauiypw5na) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\elz.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: KService - Kontiki Inc. - C:\Program Files\Kontiki\KService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Remote Packet Capture Protocol v.0 (experimental) (rpcapd) - CACE Technologies - C:\Program Files\WinPcap\rpcapd.exe
O23 - Service: STI Simulator - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\PAStiSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
--
End of file - 15857 bytes

Any ideas?
Thanks


----------

